# Veteran white lowriders in the game.......



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Stan stanton DROVE his hopper from Ky to LA and won then drove home.... That's gangster


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

gorrilla bob.

thank you for waying something about one of the best hoppers ever.

no cheating.

i was a judge.

AND he had more than 20 years in the game VET.

Stanley was the first to ....


use a Y block

use nitros

back door

run 10 batteries to one motor. yes he did it

wrap motors. 

make cylinders that dont leak. poly paks

do i need to go on????


but he didnt look like the average hopper.

so they pushed him out of hopping.

alot of these guys owe alot to him.

it reminds me of all these rapper that say they are the best but never give credit to the guys for the early 80's that made it possible.

good lookin out.

ps-- you cant drive a weighted down truck miles to a show. he didnt need weight.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 15 2009, 08:37 PM~12718243
> *gorrilla bob.
> 
> thank you for waying something about one of the best hoppers ever.
> ...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 15 2009, 10:13 PM~12717999
> *Stan stanton DROVE his hopper from Ky to LA and won  then drove home.... That's gangster
> *


DAMN


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

other white VETS

mark spankle one of the first hop champion

Andy Douglas -- hydraulic dealer.



cobra 
waco tx


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

suppsoedly cce truck hopper still has one of his frames the frame is molded with lead - so smooth its a beautiful thing


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i would love to drive a car across country JUST to show a car and kick it, but to drive out there and hop, and win, and drive back home. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :420: :420: :werd: :werd: thats some shit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 15 2009, 08:37 PM~12718243
> *gorrilla bob.
> 
> thank you for waying something about one of the best hoppers ever.
> ...



who is they and why?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 11:45 PM~12718326
> *who is they and why?
> *



They were other hopper , stan did shit before its time ... Pushed the envelope...... And he didn't use weight for shit.... That's bull shit I don't know bout now but the 4 years I worked for cce we never used weight.... And I've talked with stan for hours and hours I have the most respect for em.... He's always right thoe lol and country as collard greens


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2009, 10:45 PM~12718326
> *who is they and why?
> *


Vernon Felty, Red's, LRM hop judges. Stanley was bad for business.

Stanley is a true legend in hydraulics as it pertains to cars. Plus he invented bell bottom jeans you damn teeny bops, never wanna listen, think you know everything.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Tony Parker


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 09:55 PM~12718412
> *Vernon Felty, Red's, LRM hop judges. Stanley was bad for business.
> 
> Stanley is a true legend in hydraulics as it pertains to cars. Plus he invented bell bottom jeans you damn teeny bops, never wanna listen, think you know everything.
> *


lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

My the the fuck you wanna hop on little wheels for I don't understand that shit lmao


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimmy Greer was one of if not the first white guy with a cover car.......... And that guy "******" had bomb of the year


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

stanley hung out at REDS -- Mandos HILOW -- Scub City and a lot of other hoppers out now.

and alot of companies trying to get them to make certain parts or show what breaking in some of the parts that we order.

but some shops said that if we make better parts then people wont come back to get stuff fixed.

the more motors burn the more people will buy. and that goes for all the other parts.

Henry Ford came up with that idea.

but people would talk to him but wouldnt put his name on their vehicle. or say that they came up with the ideas.

but some of the stuff we use now was what he did 18 years ago.

by the way 

HUGH STILLMAN -- another white pioner 


oh yeah in case yall are wondering im black.
i just feel that we all got into this around the same time.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hung out at reds before the super show.
not hung out like hung around.

i typed that too fast.

and that dude tony parker.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 16 2009, 12:11 AM~12718590
> *stanley hung out at REDS -- Mandos HILOW -- Scub City and a lot of other hoppers out now.
> 
> and alot of companies trying to get them to make certain parts or show what breaking in some of the parts that we order.
> ...







Thanks for keepin it positive ...... I see you on the black topic bein cool too ......


There's a guy named Anthony Williams or Ante...... He had a thunderbird back in the day that was true motivation for me cause he took it out of the box that car was in both U.S and Japan lowrider


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This topic is racist :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 16 2009, 12:17 AM~12718666
> *This topic is racist :biggrin:
> *



Oh I'm sure it'll come up lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 10:55 PM~12718412
> * Plus he invented bell bottom jeans you damn teeny bops, never wanna listen, think you know everything.
> *



They don't know shit about the bell bottoms lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Mike Pickel


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Not familier with him ?

Hollywood Bob


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

He is the artist of some of the most famous lowrider paintings posters ever.
Contact info: [email protected].


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I need to get some of them for my boys


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 15 2009, 09:40 PM~12718283
> *other white VETS
> 
> mark spankle  one of the first hop champion
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy dougles had the 66 correct......... Yeah that was nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 15 2009, 10:31 PM~12718811
> *Mike Pickel
> *


One of the baddest lowrider picture artists ever.  He comes on here every now and then but rarely posts.











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=45839

thats his profile on here.


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 08:55 PM~12718423
> *Tony Parker
> *


The black & white 60!! :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

layitlow member Rod Stewart!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lotta people hate on tony parker........ I got to hop against him in San Antonio... That's was a big deal for me I was like 20 or 21 I think


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

there is only one stan... and he will cut you.lol


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

mad props to kevin evans from virginia beach and pat burke


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah pat was out of his box too...... Again lotta people hate on em but he's really cool dude to work with


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

all the hijacker guys back in the 90s put it down


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 06:23 AM~12721330
> *all the hijacker guys back in the 90s put it down
> *


and scrub city


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

hijacker was sold by scrub city...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Dean Karns........ Kasey hardin. Todd Wilt ..... Jason Grimes


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

dirty russel?


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

pat.jay and the guy with the other tracker.. kid


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

there is alot of guys in ky thats got 15 yrs + in the game..so big ups 2 all the og guys.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*ROB VANDERSLICE!!!! BEEN DOIN IT FOR YEARS AND ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED PAINTERS AND CAR BUILDERS IN THE LOWRIDING GAME!!!*









*FIRST CAR IN LOWRIDER HISTORY TO GET A PERFECT SCORE 300 OUT OF 300 POINTS!!! WHAT!!!*[/SIZE :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 09:00 AM~12721421
> *dirty russel?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Joe Ray? Looking at him I can't tell, but back in the day sometimes Latinos switched up their names to be more accepted.


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jan 16 2009, 03:12 AM~12721005
> *The black & white 60!! :0
> *


Hell Yeah Tony Parker came to DFW in like 96/97 hopped the shit out of that impala. Then on the way out three wheeled that car. He had everyone going crazy with that, i remember he had on a long trenchcoat while he was hopping it, i was like damn he dont need that its hot as hell right now. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 10:00 AM~12721421
> *dirty russel?
> *



Ahahahahahahahahaahaaaaaaaa no you didn't. :roflmao:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

John Kennedy from bowtie connections? I remember Porky's was doing it big also in the 90's.....i think he was white


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

JOHN KENNEDY, ONE OF THE BADDEST WHITE BOYS TO DO IT.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 15 2009, 11:37 PM~12718243
> *gorrilla bob.
> 
> thank you for waying something about one of the best hoppers ever.
> ...


I think you and I were judges when they tried to say he cheated.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ima catch a lot of nutt ridin hell but.......... Jason Caranto is one of the baddest installer/ fabricators there is.. He has taught me a ton of shit. Has been lowridin for prolly 15 years......


And Brent Greer (pitbull) he's kept it up even when lowridin dropped off for a while.... He's a inovater as well 



I look up to a guy named Bobby Landrum ... He put my first cylinders in my car when I was a kid.. ( Fredy garcia and I did the rest)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

That 300 is crazy!!!!!! RO be doing it with the paint though..I love there Expo and then I saw their Roadmasta!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :worship:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 16 2009, 11:34 AM~12721886
> *I think you and I were judges when they tried to say he cheated.
> *



And you sir don't know me but I've stood next to ya 100 times..... I've always admired your cars.... We were in chi I think and they ran a stick into yur car..... I was pissed for ya lol


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

alright are we talking twenty years in the the game or ten years in the game cause i've been in the game since 91, took it serious in 93, half these cats your mentioning didn.t come out till the mid 90's late 90's, especially the midwest people. pat Burke didn't come out till 94,95 i first met him at carl casper and he was a new booty, still living in Jersey. Dont get me wrong he deserves his props but just sticking the topic he does not have 20 years, only two i know for a fact that have 20 is Stanley and tony parker.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 11:40 AM~12721937
> *And you sir don't know me but I've stood next to ya 100 times..... I've always admired your cars.... We were in chi I think and they ran a stick into yur car..... I was pissed for ya lol
> *


shit that happen to me twice porkeys did it once, and hollywood did once. and by the way porky's should not be mentioned at all in this topic. he no legend in any shapes or form.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't really talkin bout how many years ...... But yeah I agree Stan tony Parker and Jimmy greer.... Are true og Vets


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 11:40 AM~12721937
> *And you sir don't know me but I've stood next to ya 100 times..... I've always admired your cars.... We were in chi I think and they ran a stick into yur car..... I was pissed for ya lol
> *


thanks for the props, I know who you are. dont think we have oficcialy met but I don't forget faces.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 16 2009, 11:46 AM~12721973
> *shit that happen to me twice porkeys did it once, and hollywood did once. and by the way porky's should not be mentioned at all in this topic. he no legend in any shapes or form.
> *



Preach it ..... Lol it was when porky's did it..... Yeah I never liked that dude him and vern felty shoud be brothers


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 16 2009, 08:43 AM~12721960
> *alright are we talking twenty years in the the game or ten years in the game cause i've been in the game since 91, took it serious in 93, half these cats your mentioning didn.t come out till the mid 90's late 90's, especially the midwest people. pat Burke didn't come out till 94,95 i first met him at carl casper and he was a new booty, still living in Jersey. Dont get me wrong he deserves his props but just sticking the topic he does not have 20 years, only two i know for a fact that have 20 is Stanley and tony parker.
> *


i could be wrong my memory starting to go alil bit now.but i could remember pat swingin a pickup truck i think 92 or 93 at slammed 2 perfection show up in seaside heights n.j.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Taking about Stan, I sold my 64 because of him, we went to Indy one year to show our cars and my club member sold his orange 63, and after the show I was supposed to take my car to stanley to redo everything and make it hop more than it did, keep in mind it was already in the low 40's which at the time for a street car was good. but he wanted to do it his way 14's with standard offset, lose my 16 switches and get 4, one dump to the front, and other things, which now I know was the right way(except for the 14's) but we got into an argument about it and said he's not going to do it I might as well take to LA and have them fuck it up, so the dude that bought my friends car his buddy wanted to buy mine i said no at first, but I was pissed so I ended up selling it to him. Stan had his ways.


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

.. just give props 2 who you think did there thing.it not about this many years


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 16 2009, 11:52 AM~12722028
> *i could be wrong my memory starting to go alil bit now.but i could remember pat swingin a pickup truck i think 92 or 93 at slammed 2 perfection show up in seaside heights n.j.
> *


he could have been,


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i had the black regal stan did.. it was his way or no way..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

This topic's got me remenicin....


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 11:54 AM~12722056
> *.. just give props 2 who you think did there thing.it not about this many years
> *


no problem with that.


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

im just talked 2 pat . he said he got in 2 it in 92.. but he talks alot of shit.lol


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 08:57 AM~12722092
> *This topic's got me remenicin....
> *


them good ole days


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 08:59 AM~12722114
> *im just talked 2 pat . he said he got in 2 it in 92.. but he talks alot of shit.lol
> *


that sounds about right like i said i remember him swingin a pick up at a show in seaside heights n.j.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 08:55 PM~12718423
> *Tony Parker
> *


TONY PARKER IS OG "3 HITS, 3 HITS, 3 HITS YOU AINT GONNA WANT ANYMORE"


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

white legends in my book mostly in the midwest.
Tony parker
Stantons Jr and Sr.
Brent (pitbull)
Brian cce
Joe Marzano( ithink he thought he was mexican but was itailan lol)
Pat Burke
wayne Costa
Dean Carnes
kentucky lowriders car club. dont know names but were one of the first clubs in the midwest.
Bob from Hollywood Kustoms


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 11:56 AM~12722077
> *i had the black regal stan did.. it was his way or no way..
> *


There's a stan setup from the 80's still in use here


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep Brians the reason I got to travel as much as I did........ A lot of people hate on him but he's a hell of a buisness man....


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

got 2 give it 2 jay from scrub city.. he put on a show


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 10:56 AM~12722077
> *i had the black regal stan did.. it was his way or no way..
> *


Oh, that was yours??? Man i remember seeing that car sit, and sit, and sit down there..... did you ever get it back? The set up was going to be nice, he showed me the ball milled parts but i never got to see it done. 

Has anyone heard from Jr? He used to come over to the Uso partys and kick it, he was always cool as hell.

On a side note, i have the 16 battery rack and sub rack that was in Mark Zimmermans blue 64 if anyone wants to buy it. :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

what was the guys name with the bed dancer from ky


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 16 2009, 07:17 AM~12721315
> *mad props to kevin evans from virginia beach and pat burke
> *


Was that the same pat burke who was considered the first to body drop a truck with the raspberry toyota "ballistic"


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 11:12 AM~12722222
> *what was the guys name with the bed dancer from ky
> *


Jeremy French


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 12:12 PM~12722222
> *what was the guys name with the bed dancer from ky
> *


Jeremy


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i got it done .. but sold it last year .. jr is doing good ....he is all ways at the shop


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Last casper jay ran .... Raul and all them guys come in. He told us we didn't have to hop on sunday if we didn't want , and that Sat was the payout day....... So we hopped and I won lux class.... So I didn't hop sunday comes to pay outs he didn't cut me a check said someone hit higher on sunday... I was pissed but just told him it was Bs .


He calls me up like wed mornin and says come out here so I drive out there and he has me. A check for 1st place......... I respected him ahter that


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2009, 09:12 AM~12722225
> *Was that the same pat burke who was considered the first to body drop a truck with the raspberry toyota "ballistic"
> *


i believe so


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I had the joy (lol) of helpin pat build a mazda with the body like a dragster.. Were it raise up to work on the hydraulics........ That was fuckin cool...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I wish it was 93-98 again lol casper was packed full of lowriders......


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

.. they still pay out what they did 15 yrs ago.lol.. that mazda is in his back yard.it was bad.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 12:26 PM~12722314
> *.. they still pay out what they did 15 yrs ago.lol.. that mazda is in his back yard.it was bad.
> *



I dunno lol........ And Jr and his "cup"


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

he had 2 be drunk 2 hit the truck..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Pat and I were in denver and a battery broke loose and was hangin by the cable so he grabs it and yanks it off..... Fast forward to later that night we stop to eat and his balls are hangin out ..... The acid ate thru his pants lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Jan 16 2009, 12:31 PM~12722354
> *he had 2 be drunk 2 hit the truck..
> *



Not drunk........ Relaxed lol


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 12:35 PM~12722386
> *Not drunk........ Relaxed lol
> *


shit, thats a must. gotta have a sip, or at least a beer before I hop.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Tommy & Mira Hillerich of Kentucky Lowriders. 
They started the club in the eighties. 
Tommy is in his 60's and still lowriding. 
To me they are veterans of the game. 
Dixie Manor would not of been had it not been for them.
Props to Stan too.
Robbie Merideth had the first lowrider w/hydraulics I had ever seen in Louisville around 1985.
Others from the area include Floyd Cook, John (LaLo) & Jimmy Greer


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

wrazedwrong is on it.knows his shit.. it looks like ky puts it down.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

He's an OG triple og himself don't let em fool ya


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Saul.......... I know you know some Vets


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Stan was a cool dude to talk to


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:14 PM~12722234
> *Jeremy French
> *


i was in A.B.C. the IN. chapter when he was in it. who had the red toyota bed dancer?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 02:01 PM~12723061
> *i was in A.B.C. the IN. chapter when he was in it. who had the red toyota bed dancer?
> *



Jimmy Hanson..........it was nice


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

was it at casper when he broke the back window out? that shit was crazy.


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

but all the guys that we are talking about are out the game.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Not all of em....... And they went through back windows bout every show


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea it depends on where you draw the line for whats considered a "veteran".... for example, anyone who has been lowriding in the Midwest for more than 10 years, i would consider a veteran because theres not that many... but 10 years in ELA aint shit, youre born into that shit out there.

If you look at it that way you can throw guys names out there like Pat Burke, Todd Wilt, Casey Hardin, Dean Karns, etc.... the list could go on and on.... but how many of those guys are ACTIVE in lowriding right now???

Fuck it, half the people posting in this thread could be considered "vets" by some standards. Depends on who you ask.... you ask someone who just got into it 3 or 4 years ago and they might think im a veteran because ive been into it for about 15 years..... but you ask me and ill just name anyone who has been in it longer than me, so its all relative to what you view as a "veteran". Cracka ass crackas.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

You gotta good point jason.... I look up to the old guys like brent


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

i started in 95. :0


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

who had the red tracker with the "ribbon" down the side. had 15 in vogues on it. i remember a girl with a tracker too.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I lowered my first car at 15 prolly 92 or so..... Then from 98 to 07 I took an "unfortunate " break.... But my heart has always been in it


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 02:44 PM~12723457
> *who had the red tracker with the "ribbon" down the side. had 15 in vogues on it. i remember a girl with a tracker too.
> *



That was toby clark........

And miki had the orange one


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 02:49 PM~12723498
> *That was toby clark........
> 
> And miki had the orange one
> *


thats it....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 01:44 PM~12723457
> *who had the red tracker with the "ribbon" down the side. had 15 in vogues on it. i remember a girl with a tracker too.
> *


Haha, that guy was set up right behind me at the Louisville LRM show, 1996 i think it was... i think he stole my tire shine! :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Grapenutz aka ComeonSaulcanyouplease shootmycarforthemagazinepleasepleasepleaseimnotgonnastopcallingyouuntilyoudopleasepleasepleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeverytimeiseeyouatashowimgonnabugthefuckouttayouuntiligetmycarinthemagcomeonmanwhatdoihavetodotogetmycarinthemagazinepleeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 16 2009, 03:04 PM~12723640
> *Grapenutz aka ComeonSaulcanyouplease shootmycarforthemagazinepleasepleasepleaseimnotgonnastopcallingyouuntilyoudopleasepleasepleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaseeverytimeiseeyouatashowimgonnabugthefuckouttayouuntiligetmycarinthemagcomeonmanwhatdoihavetodotogetmycarinthemagazinepleeeeeeeeeease!!!
> *



Ahahahahahahahaaa damn it was that bad :roflmao:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I love that car


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey im black.

and i think sometimes we all want to see someone that looks like ourselves. car guys. and cars done by us. whatever race.

and to see that there were people out there of your race that had an involvement.

i dont think that he started this topic to offset the black vet one.

in fact i guarantee that he didnt do it for that reason.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 16 2009, 05:15 PM~12724775
> *hey im black.
> 
> and i think sometimes we all want to see someone that looks like ourselves. car guys. and cars done by us.  whatever race.
> ...




Thanks cobra .......... Man like I was tellin darrin.. I appreciate anybody that mativates me black white purple I don't care......... So far so good its goin in a good direction


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 16 2009, 02:15 PM~12724775
> *hey im black.
> 
> and i think sometimes we all want to see someone that looks like ourselves. car guys. and cars done by us.  whatever race.
> ...


its all about having a good time.theres good and bad in every race.we are all here to keep the lowrider movement alive.out here on the east coast its starting to take shape but not there yet.it good to see some younger homies following in our foot steps and hopefully they will be leading the way one day


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW BOUT LIL JOHN FROM THE MAJESTICS?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the white guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 16 2009, 10:21 AM~12722771
> *Tommy & Mira Hillerich of Kentucky Lowriders.
> They started the club in the eighties.
> Tommy is in his 60's and still lowriding.
> ...



Thanks for the mention but you forgot yourself, Mike Alvey Charley Davis.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

=WrazedWrong,Jan 16 2009, 12:52 PM~12724031]








[/quote]
Damn me and Tommy looked young there :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike alvey sounds familiar


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 03:18 PM~12725378
> *Mike alvey sounds familiar
> *


64 caddy coupe dville


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

What about Steve from Lowrider Hydraulics


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

The green one


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

All black with gray interior got out of it in early 90's Still has the car out in oldham co. Steve's cousin


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ohhhhhh ..... Yeah steve from lowrider was a cool nice guy too!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: BOB THE VILLE's gots top Lowriders and no LOWRIDER SHOWS any more


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We jus need more picnics.....


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12721886
> *I think you and I were judges when they tried to say he cheated.
> *


probably so.

he made shop look bad.

but look at this.

when he broke a part he had to fix it or figure it out.

shops just put on another part.

shops had money stanley had brains.

if i were a shop i may have done the same thing -- it was probably embarassing.

but the one thing about stanley that we all didnt understand was he was older and didnt care about 3 wheeling and showing off.

we were young and thats all we wanted to do.

so he chastized us and let us know how stupid it was to him to tear up a car.

i still like 3 wheeling and hopping but im 40 now and would not do it 50 times in a row like when i was 20.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey was forever bitchin bout hoppin on 13's lol .....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT for the white boy topic!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 16 2009, 03:28 AM~12721112
> *layitlow member Rod Stewart!
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 06:55 PM~12727301
> *Hey was forever bitchin bout hoppin on 13's lol .....
> *


when i hopped against him at Piegoen forge we had 15's on. I talked to Stan jr last week the mazda is in his shop and still together. :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I was gonna say I don't doubt one bit that they could pull that truck out and still spank fools......... Some of these young guys have never seen it.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 15 2009, 10:13 PM~12717999
> *Stan stanton DROVE his hopper from Ky to LA and won  then drove home.... That's gangster
> *


there is some good info in this topic



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...417713&hl=white


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Why does a post have to be a white, black, green,_____ Veteran Lowrider? 

There has always been White Lowriders. Walt Prey is "Veteran Lowrider" ..but I never considered him a white dude or any other color. 

A Lowrider is a Lowrider, no matter what color he is.

Just post up "VETERAN LOWRIDERS" :dunno:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:16 AM~12731526
> *Why does a post have to be a white, black, green,_____ Veteran Lowrider?
> 
> There has always been White Lowriders. Walt Prey is "Veteran Lowrider" ..but I never considered him a white dude or any other color.
> ...


thats like asking "why cant we all be one car club?" we can, but that dont mean we want too. it is good having pride in your race rather it be white black, hispanic or whatever.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

And here its goes........ :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I AM BLACK AND I AM HAPPY THAT WHITE PEOPLE CAN CAN HAVE PRIDE WITH THEIR FEEBLE MINDS :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 08:45 AM~12731633
> *I AM BLACK AND I AM HAPPY THAT WHITE PEOPLE CAN CAN HAVE PRIDE WITH THEIR FEEBLE MINDS :biggrin:
> *


deep stuff right there.... 

:burn: 

see ya in hell!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 08:30 AM~12731571
> *thats like asking "why cant we all be one car club?" we can, but that dont mean we want too.  it is good having pride in your race rather it be white black, hispanic or whatever.
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

wayne costa rip :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 10:45 AM~12731633
> *I AM BLACK AND I AM HAPPY THAT WHITE PEOPLE CAN CAN HAVE PRIDE WITH THEIR FEEBLE MINDS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith+Jan 16 2009, 07:00 AM~12721421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man all those guys you mentiond are the shit, and I'm proud to say evey one of them are friends of mine. I remember when I was 12,i think i was 12, going to Indy Lowrider and seeing caranto hopping ,and you as well Bob ,hopping. Man you all were the people I used to look up to, reading about you all in LRM, then first seeing Stanley hopping in casper with the hillbilly hopper. Man I still remember that. He blew everyone away then did my research and finding out who he was. Man everyone in this topic are great mentions to the lifestyle. I have nothing but mad respect for all of them. Everyone of them I have ever met were all very nice people and very respcet ful even to me when I was soooooo young when I first met them.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the doc
a og in my eyes


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 17 2009, 06:14 PM~12734866
> *wayne costa rip :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *



dang i got a picture of wanye and his lady

i drove to a carl casper show in 94 and met them 

he was just starting in the sport

nice guy 

i heard in lowrier magazine about their passing


rip


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rob [bird ] rice


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 17 2009, 06:38 PM~12736019
> *rob [bird ] rice
> *


 :0 
the godfather


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 07:13 PM~12735791
> *the doc
> a og in my eyes
> 
> ...


Nice ride! Any more pics?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 17 2009, 07:00 PM~12736208
> *Nice ride! Any more pics?
> *


some old school flicks from the 70's


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 17 2009, 08:11 PM~12736281
> *some old school flicks from the 70's
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy's Hydraulics.. His brother Ralphy's 66, this was around 77-78.. 
Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches back in the day.. The guy doesn't seem to get any respect for what he accomplished with all the shops he had opened at one time..


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

would not know what to do with out my low-lows, been in game seens day one, my dad has been doing one off cars and race car for about 60 years..... there is alot of good names up there, there should be more i think......... why do they get out of the game???????????????????????????????????


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF WAYNE AND HIS A CARS. I KNOW IVE SEEN HIM BEFORE SINCE HE LIVED NEAR ME?


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith+Jan 16 2009, 10:00 AM~12721421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHH! Yes He Did!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT for my friends!........ :thumbsup: thanks Bob


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 17 2009, 10:12 PM~12735776
> *man you talkin bout beanblossom?
> Man all those guys you mentiond are the shit, and I'm proud to say evey one of them are friends of mine. I remember when I was 12,i think i was 12, going to Indy Lowrider and seeing caranto hopping ,and you as well Bob ,hopping. Man you all were the people I used to look up to, reading about you all in LRM, then first seeing Stanley hopping in casper with the hillbilly hopper. Man I still remember that. He blew everyone away then did my research and finding out who he was. Man everyone in this topic are great mentions to the lifestyle. I have nothing but mad respect for all of them. Everyone of them I have ever met were all very nice people and very respcet ful even to me when I was soooooo young when I first met them.
> *


Thanks shawn


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 18 2009, 12:22 AM~12736876
> *TTT for my friends!........ :thumbsup: thanks Bob
> *


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nobody said Troy Staehler
R.O. Prez









:dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah he has built one bad ass club


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Cris Ponder has been busting everybody ass for years........... :0 :biggrin: 

And the dorky whiteboys from k.c. :biggrin: DFL set a trend in the midwest my 2 cents.........................


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 AM~12722151
> *white legends in my book mostly in the midwest.
> Tony parker
> Stantons Jr and Sr.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah CP and I were arch nemisis in the 90's lol the only 2 luxury hoppers in the tri state then he blew up and I fell off.........

He's cool as hell.....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 18 2009, 05:54 PM~12742128
> *Yeah CP and I were arch nemisis in the 90's lol the only 2 luxury hoppers in the tri state then he blew up and I fell off.........
> 
> He's cool as hell.....
> *


He did bust your ass more than once.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT RON FROM BMH? HE HAS A FEW YEARS IN THE GAME AND WELL RESPECTED OUT HERE IN VEGAS


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 18 2009, 08:01 PM~12742189
> *He did bust your ass more than once.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ron seems to be a cool dude


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 18 2009, 05:02 PM~12742197
> *WHAT ABOUT RON FROM BMH? HE HAS A FEW YEARS IN THE GAME AND WELL RESPECTED OUT HERE IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like keke loco haha


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jan 17 2009, 11:37 PM~12736537
> *would not know what to do with out my low-lows, been in game seens day one, my dad has been doing one off cars and race car for about 60 years..... there is alot of good names up there, there should be more i think......... why do they get out  of the game???????????????????????????????????
> *


Family obligations, Life in general. Any number of things. For me it was my family. I was doing installs, and the only people with money were dope dealers. Didn't need that shit around my house or family. So I got out, seen less and less of my low low peps. And before too long I'm 40 years old and missing the whole damn thing. I lowered my first car in 1989. It was the cheapest thing I could do. Heat the springs and roll, I never knew that 1 car would lead to a love affair. Before long me and Kevin Tomlin are doing installs in the damn alley, Making money doing something we love. I met lots of cool people. Stan and Jr were always fun to be around. My first Rock falls Ill. show just blew me away. I had no Idea cars could be so wicked. I just walked around with my mouth agape. Anthony Williams has had some super nice cars. A genuine nice dude right there. We don't hang anymore as our lives have gone separate ways, but I love seeing him do his thing. I remember when I met Brent. Young dude out running in a juiced Astro van. We hit it off right away! I love hanging with him and his peoples. When we met Brent couldn't weld much, He certainly wasn't the fabricator that he is now. I love to see people that I know doing well. I was there when Jay Foley started his shop. Jay borrowed $5000 and started a business. Cat was younger than me I think. I met a lot of people at Scrub City. I can remember when Pat Burke came to the shop. He was an innovator. He had some cool ideas! I could go on and on but I am getting sleepy!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sambrutay_@Jan 19 2009, 12:28 AM~12746328
> *Family obligations, Life in general. Any number of things. For me it was my family. I was doing installs, and the only people with money were dope dealers. Didn't need that shit around my house or family. So I got out, seen less and less of my low low peps. And before too long I'm 40 years old and missing the whole damn thing. I lowered my first car in 1989. It was the cheapest thing I could do. Heat the springs and roll, I never knew that 1 car would lead to a love affair. Before long me and Kevin Tomlin are doing installs in the damn alley, Making money doing something we love. I met lots of cool people. Stan and Jr were always fun to be around. My first Rock falls Ill. show just blew me away. I had no Idea cars could be so wicked. I just walked around with my mouth agape. Anthony Williams has had some super nice cars. A genuine nice dude right there. We don't hang anymore as our lives have gone separate ways, but I love seeing him do his thing. I remember when I met Brent. Young dude out running in a juiced Astro van. We hit it off right away! I love hanging with him and his peoples. When we met Brent couldn't weld much, He certainly wasn't the fabricator that he is now. I love to see people that I know doing well. I was there when Jay Foley started his shop. Jay borrowed $5000 and started a business. Cat was younger than me I think. I met a lot of people at Scrub City. I can remember when Pat Burke came to the shop. He was an innovator. He had some cool ideas! I could go on and on but I am getting sleepy!
> *


I had to have known you I'm 43 and was installing in louisville before Jay came in, And went to Streling Rock falls.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

John I have a picture of one of yur buisness cards from back then.....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

good topic


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

9 pages 



and no one has said





JOE RAY


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:16 AM~12731526
> *Why does a post have to be a white, black, green,_____ Veteran Lowrider?
> 
> There has always been White Lowriders. Walt Prey is "Veteran Lowrider" ..but I never considered him a white dude or any other color.
> ...


Abel you made a good point, when Im in LA chillin I dont even see race, I just see my homies, I dont even think about what color someone is, or what race they are.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 17 2009, 10:45 AM~12731633
> *I AM BLACK AND I AM HAPPY THAT WHITE PEOPLE CAN CAN HAVE PRIDE WITH THEIR FEEBLE MINDS :biggrin:
> *


G O D D A M N I T


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 AM~12747580
> *9 pages
> and no one has said
> JOE RAY
> ...



First page ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 11:07 AM~12747801
> *First page ...
> *


cant find it.




ohh and Andy Lodi, he's been riding 30+ years.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 08:17 AM~12747532
> *John I have a picture of one of yur buisness cards from back then.....
> *


Anthony still has a card i wish i had kept one. Too bad i never got to see you do your thing hopping


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't remember who said it ... But it was a question is he white or hispanic..... And shorten his name... My personal opioin was hispanic.. Cause of old pics either way he is a legand and I wanna meet him


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

we're all legends in our own mind :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 AM~12747929
> *I can't remember who said it ... But it was a question is he white or hispanic..... And shorten his name... My personal opioin was hispanic.. Cause of old pics either way he is a legand and I wanna meet him
> *


who?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 19 2009, 12:25 PM~12747911
> *Anthony still has a card i wish i had kept one. Too bad i never got to see you do your thing hopping
> *



It was a great 2 years lol...... If it works out we might see it again soon lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 09:32 AM~12747957
> *It was a great 2 years lol...... If it works out we might see it again soon lol
> *


i still remember a few things so i'd be in your pit :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 12:31 PM~12747954
> *who?
> *



My bad Joe Ray


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 11:34 AM~12747974
> *My bad Joe Ray
> *


hes a cool dude once you get to know him.



ive seen his name spelled Rayes, Reyes, Rey, etc etc.




its more of an LA thing, the way people are. Ive met guys that are blond hair blue eyed, but if you werent looking at them, you would swear they were hispanic, by the way they talked.



thats why I say, when im out there, color/race just goes away. you dont even think about it.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 12:39 PM~12748008
> *hes a cool dude once you get to know him.
> ive seen his name spelled Rayes, Reyes, Rey, etc etc.
> its more of an LA thing, the way people are. Ive met guys that are blond hair blue eyed, but if you werent looking at them, you would swear they were hispanic, by the way they talked.
> ...



That's true when I started this topic It was not about seperation..... It was about guys you did there part to help guys like me love this lifestyle and the happen to be white....

One of my all time favorite legends is Ted wells..... I have no color boundries


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 01:04 PM~12748183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I remember readin bout it being haunted ...... I loooove that car


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 10:10 AM~12748229
> *I remember readin bout it being haunted ...... I loooove that car
> *


i got the mag it was in :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 17 2009, 09:16 AM~12731526
> *Why does a post have to be a white, black, green,_____ Veteran Lowrider?
> 
> There has always been White Lowriders. Walt Prey is "Veteran Lowrider" ..but I never considered him a white dude or any other color.
> ...


I agree 110%.......this is how I'm raising my. 

He'll learn from his own experience how divided people can be.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you know it's funny how on the computer we dont type white black mexican. We just type too bad in real life it's not that eazy. Most think i'm mexican but in reality i'm really a lowrider.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm jus ugly lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2009, 10:52 AM~12748534
> *I'm jus ugly lol
> *


no your not your just our little gorilla :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 18 2009, 08:50 PM~12743963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

Nice topic. nice to get schooled by some og's  and i'm half white half latino


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice topic. nice to get schooled by some og's  and i'm half white half latino 
[/quote]
Which half :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> Nice topic. nice to get schooled by some og's  and i'm half white half latino half Irish


Which half :biggrin:
[/quote]
forgot to add something my moms side and gran pappy is apart of the KKK :0 not a joke either :cheesy: but he gets along with my dad who is latino


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> Which half :biggrin:


forgot to add something my moms side and gran pappy is apart of the KKK :0 not a joke either :cheesy: but he gets along with my dad who is latino 
[/quote]


Wow lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WHOS CARES.
JUST RIDE!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Jan 15 2009, 08:13 PM~12717999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya make this foo sound like he chuck norris and shit :roflmao: 

thats good shit tho


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

200 replies


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

naw

bruce lee


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 15 2009, 07:55 PM~12718423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jan 19 2009, 05:24 PM~12751679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Bobby Landrum did my first set up back in 95' and I have been influenced by many.......Pat Burke, Chris Ponders, Caranto, Brent the list goes on. I am glad to know these people first hand and to have been able to learn as much as I have from each one of them. There is plenty of og's out there but these are the ones that kept me loving this thing we call lowriding.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

A little louisville lowriding history lesson for ya'll. I believe the year was 1980, pinstriper Danny Taylor becomes the first peron in Louisville to install hydraulics on his car, Malibu if I remember correctly, but he only did the front. In 1981 Mike Alvey liked it so much he ordered a kit from California to do front, back and side to side. I believe he was the first to have front and back in Louisville but I was only about 10 at the time so my memory is a little sketchy. John you were around back then does this sound pretty accurate to you? I remember seeing Tommy and Myras green cadi for the first time around 1986 or 87 man that car was clean as hell back then. John didnt you compete in the first hop at Caspers back in the 80's ?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 21 2009, 09:49 AM~12770271
> *A little louisville lowriding history lesson for ya'll. I believe the year was 1980, pinstriper Danny Taylor becomes the first peron  in Louisville to install hydraulics on his car, Malibu if I remember correctly, but he only did the front. In 1981 Mike Alvey liked it so much he ordered a kit from California to do front, back and side to side. I believe he was the first to have front and back in Louisville but I was only about 10 at the time so my memory is a little sketchy. John you were around back then does this sound pretty accurate to you? I remember seeing Tommy and Myras green cadi for the first time around 1986 or 87 man that car was clean as hell back then. John didnt you compete in the first hop at Caspers back in the 80's ?
> *


I remember Danny's malibu And Mikes car i'm not sure who was first. When i got into it Danny,Mike ,Jimmy Greer,Charly Davis and Tommy where the only ones out.
Yes i did compete at the first hop. With Tony Hughes George from Chicago and Jimmy's convertable Olds 88. George got first and i got second with 8 inches.go ahead and laugh i said 8 inches. :biggrin:








I had the Ltd and tony had the Bonnieville


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2009, 03:21 PM~12772083
> *I remember Danny's malibu And Mikes car i'm not sure who was first. When i got into it Danny,Mike ,Jimmy Greer,Charly Davis and Tommy where the only ones out.
> Yes i did compete at the first hop. With Tony Hughes George from Chicago and Jimmy's convertable Olds 88. George got first and i got second with 8 inches.go ahead and laugh i said 8 inches. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


the only thing I remember about that is someone was joking with Peabody giving him shit that they had to push his car out to the hop area.


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Jan 16 2009, 08:28 AM~12721841
> *John Kennedy from bowtie connections? I remember Porky's was doing it big also in the 90's.....i think he was white
> *


Don't think porky was white homie but alot of the guy that hopped for him were.
Dean, joey, Mikey B and I think pat was with porkys for a bit I know im missing some. bob hollywood was around in the 90s


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Jan 21 2009, 02:37 PM~12772915
> *Don't think porky was white homie but alot of the guy that hopped for him were.
> Dean, joey, Mikey B and I think pat was with porkys for a bit I know im missing some.  bob hollywood was around in the 90s
> *


If your talking about Porky from Porky's hydraulics he is white I still talk to him.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 21 2009, 02:02 PM~12772495
> *the only thing I remember about that is someone was joking with Peabody giving him shit that they had to push his car out to the hop area.
> *


We had to because of an insurance rule that we couldn't have our batteries hooked up.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2009, 05:12 PM~12773344
> *We had to because of an insurance rule that we couldn't have our batteries hooked up.
> *


 see ya learn something every day. I never knew they wouldnt let ya'll have your batteries hooked up. So they let you hook up a shitload of batteries to hop but you couldnt hook up one battery to start ur car, yeah that makes a lot of sence :loco:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That's cause most of the time... Your battery is not held down by a piece of steel in the front lol.......... They also make u tape your gas door shut too!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 21 2009, 05:28 PM~12774628
> *see ya learn something every day. I never knew they wouldnt let ya'll have your batteries hooked up.  So they let you hook up a shitload of batteries to hop but you couldnt hook up one battery to  start ur car, yeah that makes a lot of sence  :loco:
> *


yeah but we had to disconnect our back batteries also until we were ready to hop


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 21 2009, 07:55 PM~12774954
> *That's cause most of the time... Your battery is not held down by a piece of steel in the front lol.......... They also make u tape your gas door shut too!
> *


yeah I know it was strange. Do they still make ppl tape the gas door shut now that its no smoking ??


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah its an ISCA rule not the city .........


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2009, 05:10 PM~12773325
> *If your talking about Porky from Porky's hydraulics he is white I still talk to him.
> *


I talked to him a few months ago for the first time since the mid-90's (i found him on myspace)... he was telling me that they moved to the top of some mountain in WI and just kick it and have big parties up there, lol.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64_@Jan 21 2009, 02:37 PM~12772915
> *Don't think porky was white homie but alot of the guy that hopped for him were.
> Dean, joey, Mikey B and I think pat was with porkys for a bit I know im missing some.  bob hollywood was around in the 90s
> *


His real name is Ralph Lamendola.... As for the white guys that Competed for him..
Me, dean, Jimmy, John, Brian, joey, Pat did for a bit at the end...
There were alot of other people invalved in porky's that not many people know about like Brent Valentine, Art Cruz, Frank, Carlton and many more.. Sorry if I missed you.. It was a great time back then and im very greatful I was a part of it


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 22 2009, 10:37 AM~12781476
> *I talked to him a few months ago for the first time since the mid-90's (i found him on myspace)... he was telling me that they moved to the top of some mountain in WI and just kick it and have big parties up there, lol.
> *


Yep... And He's coming out with new truck accessories soon..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

did someone say white lowriders WTF!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 03:01 PM~12782229
> *did someone say white lowriders WTF!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 08:31 AM~12747593
> *Abel you made a good point, when Im in LA chillin I dont even see race, I just see my homies, I dont even think about what color someone is, or what race they are.
> *



EXACTLY.


JUST RIDE.......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 08:28 AM~12747580
> *9 pages
> and no one has said
> JOE RAY
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 12:01 PM~12782229
> *did someone say white lowriders WTF!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Every race or color has had some kind of influence....So lets ride!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 22 2009, 09:21 PM~12788656
> *I have known Joe for a long time, and it has never occured to me to ask ......
> *


i thought joe ray was raza


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the head of the mexiacn mafia was a white guy from the harbor area and the head of LRM is a white guy and the president is black WTF is going on here


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 10:38 PM~12788905
> *the head of the mexiacn mafia was a white guy from the harbor area and the head of LRM is a white guy and the president is black WTF is going on here
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 PM~12788905
> *the head of the mexiacn mafia was a white guy from the harbor area and the head of LRM is a white guy and the president is black WTF is going on here
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2009, 12:38 AM~12788905
> *and the president is black WTF is going on here
> *


well.....half way

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 16 2009, 10:42 AM~12723438
> *i started in 95. :0
> *


1989 FOR ME...1ST LRM FEATURE IN 1991...SO I GUESS I MIGHT BE CONSIDERED A VET TO THE GAME


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jan 22 2009, 11:54 AM~12782168
> *His real name is Ralph Lamendola.... As for the white guys that Competed for him..
> Me, dean, Jimmy, John, Brian, joey, Pat did for a bit at the end...
> There were alot of other people invalved in porky's that not many people know about like Brent Valentine, Art Cruz, Frank, Carlton and many more.. Sorry if I missed you..  It was a great time back then and im very greatful I was a part of it
> *


I didn't know art cruz was a part of porkys.
So how long have you been in lowriding?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 10:38 PM~12788905
> *the head of the mexiacn mafia was a white guy from the harbor area and the head of LRM is a white guy and the president is black WTF is going on here
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jan 22 2009, 11:54 AM~12782168
> *His real name is Ralph Lamendola.... As for the white guys that Competed for him..
> Me, dean, Jimmy, John, Brian, joey, Pat did for a bit at the end...
> There were alot of other people invalved in porky's that not many people know about like Brent Valentine, Art Cruz, Frank, Carlton and many more.. Sorry if I missed you..  It was a great time back then and im very greatful I was a part of it
> *


who is this, yeah it was a good time, we definately partied. art was always cool as fuck especially when he would come to detroit. and darrin and jason had good list as of why i know i got into the lifestyle


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_64+Jan 23 2009, 06:01 PM~12796330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph was the reson for me he gave me a chance when nobody else would..
It was Good times, Fenner pumpheads, 50 and 60inchz was doin it big, all those Astro vans getting cut up :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I have fenner heads in my LTD had the blocks machined for em


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Dude at Hollywood customs in Chicago, is a future legend if not one already


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

La Lo,Jan 25 2009, 02:22 PM~12809900]








Something i found cleaning the garage.Last show we put on :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Johns oooooooooooolllld ..... School lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

too many oooo's there Bob :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 26 2009, 12:12 PM~12817535
> *too many oooo's there Bob :biggrin:
> *


Just wait John hes catching up to us old farts. Its funny when you hear someone talking about 96 or 97 being old school and you start talking about 86 or 87 and they look at you like your a dinosaur. Man 40 is coming up way too fast


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 AM~12817630
> *Just wait John hes catching up to us old farts. Its funny when you hear someone talking about 96 or 97 being old school and you start talking  about 86 or 87 and they look at you like your a dinosaur. Man 40 is coming up way too fast
> *


Screw 40 that's behind me now next comes 45 :0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 26 2009, 12:29 PM~12817667
> *Screw 40 that's behind me now next comes 45 :0
> *


yeah well you got like 5 or 6 years on me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol..... Ante hit 40 this year lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 25 2009, 01:29 PM~12808891
> *Dude at Hollywood customs in Chicago, is a future legend if not one already
> *


x2


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 26 2009, 01:03 PM~12818959
> *Lol..... Antne hit 40 this year lol
> *


Thats top secret info there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 26 2009, 10:29 AM~12817667
> *Screw 40 that's behind me now next comes 45 :0
> *


 shit...40 is in my rearview mirror!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 15 2009, 09:13 PM~12717999
> *Stan stanton DROVE his hopper from Ky to LA and won  then drove home.... That's gangster
> *


But That was fenner days and we was all chipping out at like 35 to 40.(Just playin)..That was 94 or 95 and I got it on video. He had a truck hopper rite....

I need to figure out how to get it to disc or digitise it to load up...I got some stupid old school hops !!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I think he was in the 50's I could be wrong ..... Yep it was a pink mazda with "hillbilly hopper " on the side it didn't earn that name till after that hop thoe lol


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 15 2009, 08:01 PM~12718492
> *My the the fuck you wanna hop on little wheels for I don't understand that shit lmao
> *


WE USED G78 BIAS PLY WITH INNER TUBES AND STOCK WHEELS WITH HUBCAPS...IF YOU COULD CLEAR A TALL CAN OF BUD WITH 1 PUMP YOU WERE THE SHIT BACK THEN


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 3 2009, 02:59 PM~12895009
> *WE USED G78 BIAS PLY WITH INNER TUBES AND STOCK WHEELS WITH HUBCAPS...IF YOU COULD CLEAR A TALL CAN OF BUD WITH 1 PUMP YOU WERE THE SHIT BACK THEN
> *


I caught the top lip of the can once and shot it into a cop car. NOT GOOD


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 3 2009, 02:33 PM~12895294
> *I caught the top lip of the can once and shot it into a cop car. NOT GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 27 2009, 12:55 PM~12828774
> *Thats top secret info there
> *


hey Antne you got any update pics on the 67 or have you not had time to work on it yet??


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Feb 4 2009, 05:43 PM~12907547
> *hey Antne you got any update pics on the 67 or have you not had time to work on it yet??
> *


Not yet its too cold to work for me


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the school'n homie's !!! I've been Lowriding since 94 & as time goes by round here at time's I'm the only one & at others there's just a couple! 
But again thanks for the lesson ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

MY CHEVELLE 90'S http://i39.tinypic.com/149si86.jpg[/img]]420 MY 54 IN 79 http://i43.tinypic.com/2rd7lfp.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

any info on an old club in LA called THEE PERSIANS?

i hear they had several white dudes in that club...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 16 2009, 10:33 AM~12722368
> *Pat and I were in denver and a battery broke loose and was hangin by the cable so he grabs it and yanks it off..... Fast forward to later that night we stop to eat and his balls are hangin out ..... The acid ate thru his pants lol
> *



pics or it didnt happen 

:roflmao: sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 22 2009, 11:24 PM~12788696
> *i thought joe ray was raza
> *


His pop is white his mom Mexican :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

sorry for the large pic . but this my old rivi that stan staton had a lot to do with.
stan replaced both rear quarters and added 2 frenched antennas in the right rear quarter and shaved the door handles and filled all the body seams and added a pop trunk on it and redid the hydraulics. he put in better cylinders mounted everthing on a nice platform and also added front shocks too. 
the guy was really a old school fabricator. he had a bad ass like 78 something monte that had a chopped top with hydros he did himself.
the guy that painted my rivi was named jerry czerwinski in michigan. bad ass painter !!
and also how about steve miller from lowrider hydraulics in san jose.
he did a lot for lowriding.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice ass car.......


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13058921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you buy this car


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13058921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THOSE RIVIERAS,THAT ONE IS REALLY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 20 2009, 11:47 AM~13059150
> *where did you buy this car
> *


bought it stock in early 80's and took it from there.
sold it years ago :banghead:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 11:20 AM~13058921
> *  he had a bad ass like 78 something monte that had a chopped top with hydros he did himself.
> the guy that painted it was named jerry czerwinski in michigan. bad ass painter !!
> 
> *


The brandywine one with louvers and lake pipes right? That car is still around the Lexington/Louisville area and pops up at shows from time to time... i belive its still owned by the same guy that Stanley sold it to.... still looks flawless.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 12:21 PM~13059393
> *The brandywine one with louvers and lake pipes right? That car is still around the Lexington/Louisville area and pops up at shows from time to time... i belive its still owned by the same guy that Stanley sold it to.... still looks flawless.
> *


it might be the same one . the one I saw was painted black with flames.
yeah it had a louvered hood. dont remember lake pipes on it. sounds like the same one though. when it layed on the ground the whole thing was only a few feet high. a wild car.
is stan still alive ??


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hell yeah ....... He just looked old lol


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13059298
> *bought it stock in early 80's and took it from there.
> sold it years ago  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: you can always build another


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 20 2009, 03:41 PM~13061161
> *:biggrin: you can always build another
> *


yes true but married with a family and mortgage now so that makes it kind of hard.
that paint job was 3500 back then cant even begin to imagine what it would cost now.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 02:09 PM~13060385
> *it might be the same one . the one I saw was painted black with flames.
> yeah it had a louvered hood. dont remember lake pipes on it. sounds like the same one though. when it layed on the ground the whole thing was only a few feet high. a wild car.
> is stan still alive ??
> *


Hmmm, its been 6 or 7 years since i saw the car, maybe it was black... but i dont remember any flames? Ive probably got a pic somewhere in the bottom of some box in the attic, lol. I had a shop 1 street over from Stanley when i lived in Lexington, havent seen them for about 5 years, but im sure i would have heard something if he passed.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13062591
> *Hmmm, its been 6 or 7 years since i saw the car, maybe it was black... but i dont remember any flames? Ive probably got a pic somewhere in the bottom of some box in the attic, lol. I had a shop 1 street over from Stanley when i lived in Lexington, havent seen them for about 5 years, but im sure i would have heard something if he passed.
> *


yeah if he's still around he gotta be gettin way up in the years by now.
I hear ya about the pics and I dug around tonight and found a pic of the car next to mine and you can only see part of the monte but it was black but also he may have repainted it . if I can scan it will post it up here.
he is probably still around he was a hard core dude man.very talented body man.
those guys are around forever lol !!!!!!!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 5 2009, 01:17 PM~12916248
> *          http://i43.tinypic.com/2rd7lfp.jpg[/img]]420
> *


I DONT USUALLY LIKE THOSE BUT THAT LOOKS GANGSTER ASS FUCK :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 21 2009, 11:38 AM~13069073
> *I DONT USUALLY LIKE THOSE BUT THAT LOOKS GANGSTER ASS FUCK :0
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jan 16 2009, 04:12 AM~12721005
> *The black & white 60!! :0
> *


Hey Send me some pics of your Avitar. Is that your 64? Looks just like mine...











& for what it's worth, I'm a ******. But it don't matter, we're all in the same game. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Bump .......for over 17 years in the game!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 27 2009, 05:58 PM~14016557
> *Bump .......for over 17 years in the game!
> *


TRIPLE OG :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2009, 06:01 PM~14016582
> *TRIPLE  OG  :0
> *


An still looks like he's 12 lol


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep you never forget your first time..... I was 11 the first time I rode in a Lowrider :biggrin: God that was back in 1982. I hate gettin old :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14020778
> *An still looks like he's 12 lol
> *


exactly! :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

What about John Markowitz?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 27 2009, 05:58 PM~14016557
> *Bump .......for over 17 years in the game!
> *


I guess I could say that too. :biggrin: Bad thing is I had a short period where I didn't have a lowrider or work on cars.................Divorce takes care of that well.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I cut my first car in 94....... So I'd have 15 if it wasn't for the divorce factor


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

My first low was a '87 monte ls in '92. 2 reds comps & 4 group 27's. I was in the 11th grade :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 10:37 PM~13065444
> *yeah if he's still around he gotta be gettin way up in the years by now.
> I hear ya about the pics and I dug around tonight and found a pic of the car next to mine and you can only see part of the monte but it was black but also he may have repainted it . if I can scan it will post it up here.
> he is probably still around he was a hard core dude man.very talented body man.
> ...



pat burkes new toy (gnarly) its for sale...











and the only pic of the monte i have. i would love to chop my g body, so i keep all pics, but this is a true chop top g body, and there arent many out there. as far as i know stan is alive and well....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 28 2009, 12:26 PM~14026734
> *I guess I could say that too.  :biggrin:   Bad thing is I had a short period where I didn't have a lowrider or work on cars.................Divorce takes care of that well.
> *



the big D got you guys too? good im not alone. mine is headed back to the shop in bout a wk though, i see a light at the end of my tunnel. :biggrin: 

what bout Ferny? how long was he in the game? seems like a while, ill never change my hardline setup, his hands built it.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

bruce buffin?



















another ****** who did it big. and it was a while ago....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

johnny salter? <~ spell check.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 28 2009, 06:33 AM~14023313
> *Yep you never forget your first time.....  I was 11 the first time I rode in a Lowrider :biggrin:  God that was back in 1982. I hate gettin old  :angry:
> *


you are old :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 16 2009, 08:08 AM~12721684
> *ROB VANDERSLICE!!!! BEEN DOIN IT FOR YEARS AND ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED PAINTERS AND CAR BUILDERS IN THE LOWRIDING GAME!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I REMEBERING SEEING HIS CARS HE PAINTED FROM THE NEW MEXICO ROLLERZ ONLY CHAPTERS IN LOW MAGS IN TEH 90`S..MAN HE PAINTED SOME SICK SHIT.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Fernando was lowridin at like 14 or 15 ... Fredy too... An I mean out drivin ina lowrider with no license lol ...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2009, 04:01 PM~14054591
> *Fernando was lowridin at like 14 or 15 ... Fredy too... An I mean out drivin ina lowrider with no license lol ...
> *



thats what i thought but didnt wanna speak on it. thats your alls city and figuresd yall new best. but i member seein ferny in mags back in 99 00, great thread btw bob. i have to admit, i didnt know you had been round this long, i think it was the name on here that threw me off, ive never known you personally, but have heard of you, juss not as gorilla bob.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@May 31 2009, 06:56 PM~14055384
> *thats what i thought but didnt wanna speak on it.  thats your alls city and figuresd yall new best.  but i member seein ferny in mags back in 99 00, great thread btw bob.  i have to admit, i didnt know you had been round this long, i think it was the name on here that threw me off, ive never known you personally, but have heard of you, juss not as gorilla bob.
> *



he was just trying to sell me crack :ugh:


:cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

U offered me 2 for one ! Lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14055624
> *U offered me 2 for one ! Lol
> *


:ugh:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TONY PARKER LOW RIDING SENSE 1976 EVERYDAY INTIL 2009


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

post up some of your old cars tony :cheesy:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

i have some pics from the lowrider show in FT Worth Tx from like 97-98 when Tony Parker hopped a black/white 59 impala, i'll have to look for them and upload them


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 28 2009, 09:33 AM~14023313
> *Yep you never forget your first time.....  I was 11 the first time I rode in a Lowrider :biggrin:  God that was back in 1982. I hate gettin old  :angry:
> *


thats the year i was born.......lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 04:43 PM~13062591
> *Hmmm, its been 6 or 7 years since i saw the car, maybe it was black... but i dont remember any flames? Ive probably got a pic somewhere in the bottom of some box in the attic, lol. I had a shop 1 street over from Stanley when i lived in Lexington, havent seen them for about 5 years, but im sure i would have heard something if he passed.
> *



i lied heres another.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

talked to him last week (stanley)

cobra waco tx


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 18 2009, 09:25 AM~14226304
> *talked to him last week  (stanley)
> 
> cobra waco tx
> *


Really were at ? How was he?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hes doing good

we didnt talk long he doesnt like cell phones.

hey are you in the individuals??

i hope to go to tulsa this weekend to see Jerry Cuningham and the guys 
.

indidviduals picnic or car show.

anyway stanley is cool and he was the best at what he did -- 35 - 75 percent of the parts we use today is because of him.

take care

cobra
waco tx


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fleetlinefever (Feb 24, 2007)

LOWRIDERS ARE PEOPLE WHO BUILD AND DRIVE LOWRIDER CUSTOM CARS. ANYBODY CAN BE A LOWRIDER, OR JUST LOVE LOWRIDERS CARS, BUT THE ONE GUY I FEEL THAT FORMED THE L.A. LOWRIDER STYLE IS LARRY WATSON. BACK IN THE LATE 50`S , WATSON WAS ONE OF THE TOP CUSTOM PAINTERS. HE WOULD TAKE A NEWER STOCK BODIED CAR AND DO A WILD PEARL OR CANDYAPPLE PAINT JOB AND SLAM IT ON THE GROUND! BUT NO CHOPTOP OR RADICAL MODS. [ MAYBE SHAVE HANDLES, EMBLEMS & NOSE & DECK] THAT STYLE SEEMED TO EVOLVE THRU THE 60`S -70`S INTO THE LOWRIDER STYLE WE KNOW AND LOVE TODAY. BILL HINES IS ANOTHER GUY BACK IN THE DAY THAT INFLUENCED LOWRIDING. HE USED TO BE CALLED THE GODFATHER OF HYDRAULICS! NOT BECAUSE HE INVENTED THEM 4 CARS BUT BECAUSE HE WAS INSTALLING THEM MORE ON A MASSIVE WAY THAN ANYBODY ELSE AT THAT TIME! NOW EVERYBODY THINKS OF HIM AS A KUSTOM CAR GUY. HEY! THATS MY OPINION-I COULD BE WRONG!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> i have some pics from the lowrider show in FT Worth Tx from like 97-98 when Tony Parker hopped a black/white 59 impala, i'll have to look for them and upload them
> [/quote yeah i went to that show2 and it was a 60 not a 59.


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

Just thought I'd show mine while I'm here...Won best of show original at Torres Empire ion Nov. 1st in Dallas.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> > i have some pics from the lowrider show in FT Worth Tx from like 97-98 when Tony Parker hopped a black/white 59 impala, i'll have to look for them and upload them
> > [/quote yeah i went to that show2 and it was a 60 not a 59.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13058921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that rivi.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Lee Pratt


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 11:55 PM~12718423
> *Tony Parker
> *


he invented the mass stealing of lowriders


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 31 2009, 10:06 PM~14055920
> *TONY PARKER LOW RIDING SENSE 1976 EVERYDAY INTIL 2009
> 
> 
> ...


and stealing cars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 28 2009, 03:30 PM~14026771
> *I cut my first car in 94....... *


x2, but would never consider myself or anyone who wasnt actually riding in the 70's or earlier a VETERAN.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

OK, SO I AM A 24 YEAR OLD WHITE GUY FROM OKC.

I honestly have never heard of any of these people before this topic, so i am very gratefull for this topic. I have been lowriding for 8 years since i got my first car. Lowriding is not popular around here, and as many of you probably get, other people regardless of color will poke fun and be smart asses. But truly I feel sorry for them because they dont know what its like to have such a passion for something that it doesnt matter what anyone says cause if your a lowrider you live that way, lol you drink cheap beer cause your sick of chinas and gotta save for daytons. 

anyway for me, alot of the guys in here are true veterans, jason, brett, skim (who i think ive met), bob, big doe (who pmed me step by step how to fit caprice lights in my 84 caddy back in 03....i remember doe. and of course dan from kc. SO FOR WHAT ITS WORTH, IN 10 YEARS WHEN THIS GETS ASKED AGAIN ILL BE SAYING YALLS NAMES....HOPE TO SEE/ MEET YOU IN TULSA THIS YEAR.......


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

one we just lost ...

I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER world ... 
We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit. 
in Lowrider general there's a topic for him & am sure it'll be on fire for a little while!


Felt compelled to post ...
From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have gone through this thread from page one to now,and im surprised to see Andy Lodi`s name come up only once.He has been in the lowrider game,since the early 70s, and was the man responsible for what most competion hoppers have in in their trunks to this day.Some of you might know him better as ADEX/ANDY.When the supply of the old Adels square dumps stock were running out,and all we could get were those fake LA square dumps,Andy started producing the ADEX dumps,which many of us have in our trunks,to this day.Im black and hes a few years older than me,and at a time in the 70s in the LA area when their wasnt many white guys lowriding,Andy,and another white guy we called White Boy Chuck,were two of the coolest cats around.Two guys I looked up too for sure.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@Apr 23 2011, 05:49 AM~20401360
> *I have gone through this thread from page one to now,and im surprised to see Andy Lodi`s name come up only once.He has been in the lowrider game,since the early 70s, and was the man responsible for what most competion hoppers have in in their trunks to this day.Some of you might know him better as ADEX/ANDY.When the supply of the old Adels square dumps stock were running out,and all we could get were those fake LA square dumps,Andy started producing the ADEX dumps,which many of us have in our trunks,to this day.Im black and hes a few years older than me,and at a time in the 70s in the LA area when their wasnt many white guys lowriding,Andy,and another white guy we called White Boy Chuck,were two of the coolest cats around.Two guys I looked up too for sure.
> *


Besides the fact of who he is , he is a very personable guy , really nice to talk to


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 2 2011, 01:56 PM~20242355
> *OK, SO I AM A 24 YEAR OLD WHITE GUY FROM OKC.
> 
> I honestly have never heard of any of these people before this topic, so i am very gratefull for this topic. I have been lowriding for 8 years since i got my first car. Lowriding is not popular around here, and as many of you probably get, other people regardless of color will poke fun and be smart asses. But truly I feel sorry for them because they dont know what its like to have such a passion for something that it doesnt matter what anyone says cause if your a lowrider you live that way, lol you drink cheap beer cause your sick of chinas and gotta save for daytons.
> ...



If you see me out there hit me up bro, cant miss me lol i should be there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20276952
> *one we just lost ...
> 
> I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER world ...
> ...



Yes in deed , Jimmy was an awesome dude that touched a lot of people , thanks for the pics


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

This is some interesting info  What about Walt Prey's contribution to Lowriding?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

not a pioneer but bernt carlsson inspired a lot of people in the early eighties with this creation


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 23 2011, 01:20 PM~20403280
> *not a pioneer but bernt carlsson inspired a lot of people in the early eighties with this creation
> 
> 
> ...


Was he on tlc with Boyd Coddington?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

a big time inspiration to the game !!!!!!!!!!! the first euro radical


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 23 2011, 04:20 PM~20403280
> *not a pioneer but bernt carlsson inspired a lot of people in the early eighties with this creation
> 
> 
> ...



I would say he was a pioneer to the import world.


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

I really dig this topic. Im white and its nice to know that there was alot of white guys puting it down, and influenced so many of us. Its inspiring for a young someone like myself. I get shit from time to time, but at the end of the day its all about riding. My bestfriend that took me under his wing is puerto rican, and he always tells me that my skin color does not matter, and i can still do big things. Thats what its all about..thanks for this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Apr 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20423120
> *I really dig this topic. Im white and its nice to know that there was alot of white guys puting it down, and influenced so many of us. Its inspiring for a young someone like myself. I get shit from time to time, but at the end of the day its all about riding. My bestfriend that took me under his wing is puerto rican, and he always tells me that my skin color does not matter, and i can still do big things. Thats what its all about..thanks for this topic. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Apr 26 2011, 10:31 AM~20423120
> *I really dig this topic. Im white and its nice to know that there was alot of white guys puting it down, and influenced so many of us. Its inspiring for a young someone like myself. I get shit from time to time, but at the end of the day its all about riding. My bestfriend that took me under his wing is puerto rican, and he always tells me that my skin color does not matter, and i can still do big things. Thats what its all about..thanks for this topic. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

No color lines... every race is in to lowriding


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20425194
> *No color lines... every race is in to lowriding
> *


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 26 2011, 03:45 PM~20425194
> *No color lines... every race is in to lowriding
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 14 2009, 04:02 PM~14187334
> *i lied heres another.
> 
> 
> ...


stanley picked me up at the airport when i went to see him in the 90's -- cool guy and great friend. 

it rode like a limo -- smooth ride and he showed me how he did it.

the best hopper ever. (the truck) 

those were the days.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

El Diablo said:


> i lied heres another.


damn


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:happysad:


----------

